# Ohio River Cats, Motley Crue and a surprise



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Scene: Ohio River, Tuesday August 18th, 6:00 p.m.

I launched at Schmidt and ran to the mouth of the LMR for bait- knocked out 2 doz shad in 2 throws and was done. Ran up to Riverbend to scope out the area and see what kind of crowd was going to be there for the Motley Crue concert. Seeing 25 boats already anchored in behind the stage I decided to anchor upstream a bit to keep away from the bumper boats. Got anchored and started putting out lines. 

6:30 and the concert starts. (???) Early start for a concert but whatever- the music was decent. Started getting hits immediately but they were sharp, one-shot hits. After reeling in to check bait I see that the shad are being gutted by whatever was biting them, basically ripping out the middles and leaving the rest. I kept tossing out new baits hoping for a better fish. At 7:10 the middle rod bends over and I proceed to boat a 6lb channel cat. Being as there were a number of bank spectators and the boaters I got a round of applause when I boated the fish. (I feel like a celeb! LOL) Got the line back out and settled down. 

45 minutes later I started into something I've never experienced before. The deep water rod goes down and line starts peeling off the reel. Grabbing the rod I feel a strong pull that seemed "too fast" for a cat. The fish ran away then turned and swam to the boat. It passed the side and headed towards the bow and I knew it wasn't a cat, maybe a big gar. The fish broke the surface and I saw that it was a nice hybrid. The Boga grabbed the lip and I hoisted a nice 6-7lb wiper into the boat. Again applause LOL. As I tossed the fish back, the mid-water rod went down and took off. That wound up being a 4lb wiper. In the next 20 minutes I boated another 4 wipers all in the 4-5 lb range. They were eating the shad and swallowing them whole, only leaving the tails hanging out of their mouths. I must have been swarmed by a school because it was hot and heavy for a while. After about 45 minutes it died and I saw no more hits for a while. 

I had planned to call it a night at 10:00 to beat the drunks back to the ramp. As I started to clean up the shallow water rod goes down hard and stayed down. I pulled the rod from the holder and felt weight- good weight. However the fight was weak and I thought at first I had a turtle. Then the tail of the fish splashed in the shallow water and I knew it was a cat. After bringing the fish in it went 12 lbs and was fat but seemed weak. Not much of a fight. That was the final fish of the night as I wanted to get home.

As for the concert, Vince Neal SUKKED! His voice is shot- no range and off-pitch AND off-tempo. He was singing with that monotone clipped style that older rock singers seem to go to when they can't sing anymore and he sounded awful. The band was fine and the back-up was OK but Vince was bad, bad, bad.

So for the night, 6 wipers, two cats and a concert. Not too bad. 

UFM82


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

The wipers are eating those shad up, eh? 
Nice night, interesting way to entertain your self and the fellow boaters at the concert!
LMJ


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, so much for my head banger imitation..lol

Good night of fishing, you are nailing it this season for sure.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Me? Nailing 'em? Maybe it's all relative and everyone else is having my typical year. LOL

Sad, sad, sad...

UFM82


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the report on the show...Motley will probably make it up to Columbus when there festival thing plays out and they do there own shows, I strongly thought about going..this gives me something to think about.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You are one sad fisherman UFM.....after all these years you STILL haven't gotten it right...now you show off in in front of 50 drunks on their boats...New low for you Craig....I'm shamed.... ...OH YEA !!! DA KING !!!


----------

